# Interesting article claiming junk food is the way to go!!??



## skipjack (Mar 28, 2010)

Probably a load of crap but have a quick scan at this:

http://www.atlargenutrition.com/gainingmass.php

Especially 3rd paragraph basically claiming what i said in the title

(???)


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Not exactly scientific in any way, but a decent read nonetheless...

Next time maybe not name the title of the thread as you did? Some people who will see just the title might get the wrong idea and not even bother reading the article and just go out eating junk, a lot of ignorance/lack of hunger for info.

It's strange though cause if you think about it, a lot of black guys can eat junk like kfc (lol not being racist) and get big without putting on a lot of fat.... damn genetics?


----------



## skipjack (Mar 28, 2010)

Lloyd DA said:


> Not exactly scientific in any way, but a decent read nonetheless...
> 
> Next time maybe not name the title of the thread as you did? Some people who will see just the title might get the wrong idea and not even bother reading the article and just go out eating junk, a lot of ignorance/lack of hunger for info.
> 
> It's strange though cause if you think about it, a lot of black guys can eat junk like kfc (lol not being racist) and get big without putting on a lot of fat.... damn genetics?


Pretty valid point about the black guys.

Look at the ones (well, even the white ones too) in those american prisons kitted out with all the gym gear, they are all huge and i doubt inmates have access to 6 "clean" meals of high protein food and supplements etc??

Then again the state of governments in this world...they probably do :cursing:


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Err...it's not claiming that at all, in fact the author clearly states at the end of that paragraph that he DOES NOT recommend that kind of diet, and was merely using it as an example to show that as long as enough protein and calories are present, you will gain muscle mass, provided your training is in order.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Well its sort of worked for me a little bit :whistling: I make sure i still get certain amounts of protein and enougth cals but basicly eat anything i want. Thing is not everyones bodys are same, if some people ate all sh1te i do then im pretty sure they would get fat. However im a skinny rat so can eat anything i like :lol:


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

have a smoke and a pancake


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

i live on junkfood im glad that came up


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

skipjack said:


> Pretty valid point about the black guys.
> 
> Look at the ones (well, even the white ones too) in those american prisons kitted out with all the gym gear, they are all huge and i doubt inmates have access to 6 "clean" meals of high protein food and supplements etc??
> 
> Then again the state of governments in this world...they probably do :cursing:


Not in America mate. They dont' get all the shizzle you get in Britain. About 10 years ago America passed a Bill taking away all rights of prisoners, even down to the detail of crap food.


----------



## skipjack (Mar 28, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> i live on junkfood im glad that came up


Seriously!!?? What does a typical days eating consist of for you if you dont mind? :thumb:

Oh, and Leafman! Your a dude after my own heart! Whats your diet pal?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Wee G said:


> Err...it's not claiming that at all, in fact the author clearly states at the end of that paragraph that he DOES NOT recommend that kind of diet, and was merely using it as an example to show that as long as enough protein and calories are present, you will gain muscle mass, provided your training is in order.


I am glad to see ONE person can actually read:beer:



leafman said:


> Well its sort of worked for me a little bit :whistling: I make sure i still get certain amounts of protein and enougth cals but basicly eat anything i want. Thing is not everyones bodys are same, if some people ate all sh1te i do then im pretty sure they would get fat. However im a skinny rat so can eat anything i like :lol:


Sure but at the end of the day you probably don't eat all that much on a weekly basis so the junk food never shows up in terms of body fat. Now if you every day ate over your metabolic needs you would quickly tell the difference between a junk filled diet and one filled with high quality foods.


----------



## skipjack (Mar 28, 2010)

dixie normus said:


> Not in America mate. They dont' get all the shizzle you get in Britain. About 10 years ago America passed a Bill taking away all rights of prisoners, even down to the detail of crap food.


Really? Well that makes the point even more valid right?

I mean if those guys can train without access to all the loads of clean food and supplements and everything yet still get HUGE, then cant we all? :confused1:


----------



## skipjack (Mar 28, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> I am glad to see ONE person can actually read:beer:
> 
> Sure but at the end of the day you probably don't eat all that much on a weekly basis so the junk food never shows up in terms of body fat. Now if you every day ate over your metabolic needs you would quickly tell the difference between a junk filled diet and one filled with high quality foods.


For two months eat the prototypical perfect bodybuilding diet and follow a 6 day per week split routine which involves hitting each body part twice per week with 20 sets per body part. I am willing to bet you won't gain an ounce of muscle and you just might lose some. Now, try something else, eat a hamburger for breakfast, lunch, and dinner. Make sure to have some fries with that and wash it all down with a soda. Follow a routine which hits each body part twice per week with 2 sets taken to failure using the major compound movements (bench presses, dips, rows, squats, and deadlifts). Do that for two months and I am willing to bet you will gain 10-15 lbs of mass, most of that being solid muscle.

I CAN read pal, and your right he does say it aint reccomended. Anyone with half a brain knows that but the point hes made is that it is possible.

I was only trying to weigh up pros n cons in a discussion here, HENCE the question marks in the thread title.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

skipjack said:


> Really? Well that makes the point even more valid right?
> 
> I mean if those guys can train without access to all the loads of clean food and supplements and everything yet still get HUGE, then cant we all? :confused1:


Do you have black man genetics and i mean the truly large black man genetics?

Have you ever seen one of these guys?

Living in the southern states i see it every day, guys larger than you will ever be on any cycle of any thing living on fried chicken and bench pressing. Its called genetics. You know that black guy from the Greenmile? Well he is not the only guy with genetics like that!

^^^Go ahead and try your routine mate your life and your body good luck!

P.S. I have tried it and i have pretty fvcking good genetics and i use drugs and it still did not work!


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

skipjack said:


> Seriously!!?? What does a typical days eating consist of for you if you dont mind? :thumb:
> 
> Oh, and Leafman! Your a dude after my own heart! Whats your diet pal?


ill have mcdonalds breakfast

syntha 6

lunch will be a subway or something similar

syntha 6

gym

roast dinner/ chinese/ indian (rotate)

during the day i will probably snack on sweets crisps and get through 2 litre bottle of sprite/ coke.

if i had to skip to a strict diet tommorow i could but the reality is i dont want to


----------



## skipjack (Mar 28, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Do you have black man genetics and i mean the truly large black man genetics?
> 
> Have you ever seen one of these guys?
> 
> ...


Nah i dont, was only a querie...


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> ill have mcdonalds breakfast
> 
> syntha 6
> 
> ...


The reality is that's not even that bad IMO. :beer:


----------



## skipjack (Mar 28, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> ill have mcdonalds breakfast
> 
> syntha 6
> 
> ...


Hell yeah!! Thats a real diet haha!

But seriously do you see good gains following that? I`m not being funny just genuinely interested:thumb: p.s. whats syntha 6? :confused1:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Syntha 6 is protein powder.

The only FAIL i see in his diet is the breakfast as that's never good.

Sub way is good stuff and dinner is good stuff all high calorie food.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

syntha 6 is made by bsn. imo the best tasting protien drink bar none!!

i do see gains yeah. i have a fast metabolism so its not an issue for me so im very lucky. id guarentee id get much more gains by following a 'bodybuildy style diet' but i do not want to be 24/7 training, diet etc.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

skipjack said:


> Seriously!!??
> 
> Oh, and Leafman! Your a dude after my own heart! Whats your diet pal?


Mate i dont have a diet :lol: . I have pro mass with full fat milk 3 times per day, i make sure i have 2 decent meals, but home cooked meals like spaggetti bol or sometimes even chips and pizza, tuna pasta bake, whatever is being cooked, and i snack on tuna sandwiches and even beans on toast and stuff lmao. Seriously eat what i want. Lots of milk tbh. Im not saying this would work for anyone else its just what i do lol.



Lois_Lane said:


> I am glad to see ONE person can actually read:beer:
> 
> Sure but at the end of the day you probably don't eat all that much on a weekly basis so the junk food never shows up in terms of body fat. Now if you every day ate over your metabolic needs you would quickly tell the difference between a junk filled diet and one filled with high quality foods.


Yea i agree with that ^^^. I mean i do eat what i want, but its not always junk anyways, and i do struggle to eat full stop. The only reason i have so much milk, including milkshakes and stuff is to try up cals as im a poor eater. I dont take it as seriously as some people, but a decent diet is on cards for future.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Tried junkfood way - hav to disagree..


----------



## skipjack (Mar 28, 2010)

leafman said:


> Mate i dont have a diet :lol: . I have pro mass with full fat milk 3 times per day, i make sure i have 2 decent meals, but home cooked meals like spaggetti bol or sometimes even chips and pizza, tuna pasta bake, whatever is being cooked, and i snack on tuna sandwiches and even beans on toast and stuff lmao. Seriously eat what i want. Lots of milk tbh. Im not saying this would work for anyone else its just what i do lol.


Bro, thats almost exactly how i eat! :lol: Only you can chuck in a few more twix`s and rice puddings in there for me!!

And actually looking at ur profile pic, you have pretty much the same physique as me right now. So, i think i (well...we!) should stick to our "crappy" diets haha.


----------



## skipjack (Mar 28, 2010)

p.s. Leafman? Where do you get your pro mass? :confused1: cheers!


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

My diet isnt great and never has been to be fair.

I would actually love to be able to eat a bb's diet, but my appetite is rubbish and gets even worse when eating clean/plain foods.

I rekon my gains would be so much better if i could eat better.

Junk food is just easier to eat


----------

